# Brussel Sprouts



## JimCook (Feb 15, 2010)

As a child, I was subjected to Brussel Sprouts that were overcooked, and therefore not eaten in their ideal state. While I enjoy cabbage, I went for some time ignoring Brussel Sprouts by simply recalling the memories of involuntary convulsions. Taking the matters into my own hands lately, I tried something last night that worked really well. Here's my best approximation of measurements... 


8 Brussel Sprouts (prepared and quartered along length)
1 - 2 teaspoons of unsaltedButter
Salt and freshly ground Pepper
1/2 - 1 tablespoon Balsamic Vinegar
Parmaggiano Reggiano cheese


Heat a medium-sized frying pan with butter at medium-high heat until drops of water will sizzle in the pan (this will happen before the butter begins to brown). Add the Brussel Sprouts and some salt and freshly ground pepper. Sautee until the Brussel Sprouts start to brown on their cut sides and turn a brighter shade of green on their leaf sides. Depending on heat, this will take around 3-6 minutes. Once the green color of the leaves brightens, place the Brussel Sprouts onto a plate (pre-warmed is best) and drizzle the Balsamic Vinegar over the warm veggies. Top with freshly shredded Parmaggiano Reggiano cheese and serve immediately. 


I didn't know how this would turn out, so I didn't take a picture before it was consumed. I was quite impressed at the end result and will definitely make this again soon. 


- Jim


----------



## admiral (Feb 15, 2010)

Jim, I have used a similar recipe. Only difference was I added bacon crumbles just before serving. Most excellent!


----------



## Brent2489 (Feb 15, 2010)

YUMMY!!!!
I do this on the grill wrapped in foil. Only real difference is we use Olive Oil vs butter. About 3-4 mins/side.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 15, 2010)

YUCK, I would rather sniff kmeta..LOL I really don't like any vegetables.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 15, 2010)

Will give your recipe a try Jim..i love Brussel sprouts. I prefer mine steamed with some fresh garlic and butter and a bit of salt and pepper. Not trying to steal your thread but I will borrow it if you don't mind..Yesterday I made up a pot of Jambalya with smoked sausages and using that I stuffed bell peppers, baked some taters and threw in a pot od corn and we had a feast for Valentines day.


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 15, 2010)

.... and what to drink?


----------



## Waldo (Feb 15, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> .... and what to drink?















Iced Tea !!


----------



## admiral (Feb 15, 2010)

Waldo said:


> Goodfella said:
> 
> 
> > .... and what to drink?
> ...



Good choice with jambalaya.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 15, 2010)

Waldo, now that looks like something I would love to try.


----------



## JimCook (Feb 15, 2010)

Waldo,


Now those are some 'stuffed' peppers - they look like little pots of stew.






Jim


----------



## Waldo (Feb 16, 2010)

If tou like Cajun food they are really great


----------

